# Model Section



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

How about a section in the Album for pics of peoples models?

Sorry, im being annoying, im in a bit of an inspiration mood this week


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

i think lots of people have models to post...............


----------



## Maestro (Sep 24, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> How about a section in the Album for pics of peoples models?



That's a good idea... I would post some pictures of mines as soon as I find a digital camera.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

same here..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

i can bring mine round next time i come over yours


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 5, 2004)

Ive already done mine, but they're only 1:48 scale...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

mine are only 1:72 scale.


----------



## Crazy (Oct 5, 2004)

Not a bad idea!

I'll give it a think


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Of course its a good idea you fool! I thought of it


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 6, 2004)

Ive got a few more models, a 1:144 scale Catalina and jets, The 1:72 Blenheim, Corsair, and Blackbird, and thats all I think...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2004)

cool, post em 8)


----------



## Crazy (Oct 8, 2004)

It is done 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Great


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

that's a bit of an uneven spread of models MH.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Doesnt matter, as long as they look good its ok 8)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 10, 2004)

lanc said:


> that's a bit of an uneven spread of models MH.............


What do you mean, uneven spread? (Not a criticism, just wondering)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

well they're all from different eras, different scales...........


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm thinking of staying with WWII, but only in 1:48 and 1:72.
That corsiar I talked about only cost $11 and was made in Italy!
It contains the HIGHEST level of detail I have EVER seen in a model!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, sounds like my kinda model  put it in the album


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm not finished yet, and silver paint got over quite a bit of the tail .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2004)

Im still painting my P-38, FW-190-D9 and SM.79  Ill post em when done, the P-38 is looking good 8)


----------



## me262 (May 30, 2005)

hi guys:
hera are some pics of the latest addition : 
Ar E-555 I by revell in scale 1/72
p.s. i'm working in a B&V P-215 by special hobby in 1/72 scale


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

looking good!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Good?! They look great!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

Not bad, wish mine were that good


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Me too. Im hoping to buy a couple of models tomorrow when I go to Plymouth.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

Less than 2 weeks until I can start making models again!


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Good stuff, me262! Great detail work.


----------



## me262 (May 31, 2005)

i have about 250 kits waiting for assembly, \/


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

You'll have those done by...hmm..next week?


----------



## me262 (May 31, 2005)

whatever!!!  
i finished the ar E-555 in 5 months!!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

It shows that you took your time with it. You have one to be proud of there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

250! Hope you've booked a lot of spare time mate!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

mine take about 2 months.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

A spit would probably take me a fortnight max, 2 engines= 3 weeks, 4 engines= 4 weeks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine take around a month from beginning to end.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

Are we talking single engined fighters or Italian tri-motor bombers?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Anything. Size doesnt alter the amount of time it takes, if a start a job I finish it. So if I start building the plane i wont stop, I have to finish building it. I finish each little job if you know what I mean


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

Same, I just find that bigger planes take longer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

I done my Stuka in like 3 days. Other than that my SM.79 was the quickest, I found that easy. The Ca.311 has tons of glass in it, the sprue for clear parts is huge!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

but it should look good if you do it well.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh its looking good already 8)


----------



## Archangel (Sep 5, 2005)

im still working on my "victor" 





but somehow i always screw up the paintjob


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't worry, I lost about 5 parts of my latest model, I've had to put it on hold until the spare parts replacement service sends the bits through (one of them was a guy's arm)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

i'm working on my lizzie at the mo...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 5, 2005)

I've started on a 88 with tractor


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 21, 2005)

Im in the middle of painting my Spit F.24. Finally! I got it last birthday and it's now 5 days to my next 1!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

My B-29 is nearly there, well actually theres a lot to do but its closer thatn it was a week ago


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I have made a start on me Stringbag but being as my eyesight is so crap I am having to use a pair of +3 bins and a magnifier at the same time.
I'll probably end up with the Torpedo sticking out the arse end three flares as an air screw.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

it's looking very impressive though...........


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

The guy whose book I'm reading regarding my own model uses aluminium powder rubbed over silver paint to achive the silver doped look. For the the B29 finish Lanc I have tried silver gilt foil and I think its better, Ill do a spare bit of my Stringbag so you can see what I mean. 
The Tamiya Swordfish is a bloody well engineered model but as of yet i'm undecided how to finish it I have made it half the fuslage transparent and half normal which I thought (as I have not seen on the kits web site ) would give 2 prospectives.
If I paint the whole thing in camo all the interior framing and fuel tanks will be un-viewable.
I have had to order The photo etched rigging kit (thats £7.99p extra) as none of the stands at Duxford had any so the build has come to a stand still till it arrives


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

just one thing though- why're you posting this in the corrections/suggestions forum when there's a model thread in off topic


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

Balls


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking good though Lee.


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks GN.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Agreed!


----------

